# Rough pastures



## Primewelding (Apr 2, 2015)

I just bought a 17 acre coastal pasture and leasing the 40 acres next to it which is also planted in coastal hay. Just got my first cutting of 200 bales off the places which isn't bad. The problem lies in the terrain. The fields haven't been bailed in a couple of years. And they had a lot of hogs rutting up the place. Leaving holes everywhere. How can I smooth the field down with out starting over from scratch. The hay is good but the ride cutting and baling is hell on me and the equipment. Thanks


----------

